# WTB: 89-91 240sx Fastback



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

I have around $1100 to spend, I was told that Nissan 240sx don't hold there value too much like other cars so im looking for an 89-91 Nissan 240sx Fastback that's in good condition, clean title and w/no damage.. Let me know what you got. Will consider my rex for trade depending on the 240sx condition and mods..

Thanks,
Jeff
Team APS


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i wont sell or trade my s13, but i did get it pretty cheap. 600 bucks and a 12 hour drive to cali and now im a proud owner of a 240. look on the net, you can find em pretty cheap. or drive around in the ghetto, hoods love to sell these cars cheap, i dont know about the clean title biz though! happy hunting


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

FFgeon said:


> *i wont sell or trade my s13, but i did get it pretty cheap. 600 bucks and a 12 hour drive to cali and now im a proud owner of a 240. look on the net, you can find em pretty cheap. or drive around in the ghetto, hoods love to sell these cars cheap, i dont know about the clean title biz though! happy hunting *



Was there any damage on your 240sx? How long did it take you to find one? $600 is pretty cheap, You got lucky on that one. Well thanks for sharing your story hope i'll have the same luck as you did. 

Thanks.
Jeff
Team APS


----------

